# That ragged old Canadian Flag.



## chris_502 (28 Nov 2006)

This is a song/poem written by Johnny Cash.  I re-wrote it to suit Canada.  I did my best to make it historically acurate.  
Hope you folks like it.    It's not perfect but I like it.


I walked through a county courthouse square
On a park bench, an old man was sittin there.
I said, "Your court house is kinda run down, 
He said, "No, it will do for our little town". 
I said "your old flag pole kinda leaned a little bit, 
And that’s a ragged old flag you got hanging on it".
He said "have a seat", so I sat down, 
He said, "is this your first visit to our little town"
I said, "I think it is"
He said "I don’t like to brag, but we’re kinda proud of
 "That Ragged Old Flag" 
"You see, we got a little hole in that flag there,
When MacKenzie took it across the Red River,  
It got powder burned the night Adolphe-Basile Routhier
 sat watching it, writing
"La Hymn National"
It got a rip on the Planes of Abraham, with Johnson & MacDonald
tugging at its seams.
It almost fell at The battle for Kingston beside the British flag,
But she waved on tho.
It got cut with a sword in Toronto,
Got cut again at Quebec.
There was Gen Brook and Captain Yeo and MacKenzie,
And the south wind blew hard on
"That Ragged Old Flag"

On Flanders Field in World War I,
She took a bad hit from a Bertha Gun,
She turned blood red in World War II
She hung limp and low by the time that one was through,
She was in Korea, Afghanistan She went where she was sent
by her Johnny Canuck.

She waved from our ships upon 
the briney foam,
and now they've about quit waving her, 
here at home.

(The Native Americans, The Black, Yellow and White
All shed red blood for the Maple Leaf.)

And here in her own good land, 
She’s been abused, burned, dishonored, denied and refused,
And the very government for which she stands
Has been scandalized throughout out the land.
And she’s getting thread bare, and she’s wearing kinda thin,
But she’s in pretty good shape, for the shape she’s in.
Cause she’s been through the fire before
and she can take a whole lot more.

So we raise her up every morning
And we bring her down slow every night,
We don’t let her touch the ground,
And we fold her up right.
On second thought
I do like to brag
Cause I’m mighty proud of
 "That Ragged Old Flag" 

*Written by Johnny Cash
RE - Written by Chris_502   

Pro Patria.


----------



## Triaholic (28 Nov 2006)

Well done.  
:claps:
Brought a tear to me eye.


----------



## mysteriousmind (28 Nov 2006)

Bravo!!

 very very well...Ill bring if you dont mind to my cadet unit to talk to them about our history and valor


----------



## schart28 (28 Nov 2006)

nice


----------



## chris_502 (28 Nov 2006)

Thanks....I was just feeling patriotic this morning and I heard that song/poem and thought of those two poor chaps who paid the price yesterday morning.....Infact I dedicate my version of that song/poem to the fourty four guys who paid they're price in Afghanistan and to the 61,000 who paid the same price in WWI and the 66,000 in WWII also to the two hundred or so in Korea.  Not to mention the guys who were killed on UN duties.   
     I was listning to it and decided to re-write it in Canadian History.  Our history is full of valor and dignity, heroism and Honor. Our forefathers have fought hard for the Canada that we know.  It's a shame that not too many people know our own history.  But I'm greatful for those of you thus far who appreciate my version.    And I thank you.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (28 Nov 2006)

Good job,

 Battle of Kingston = Battle of Queenston Heights? I've seen it called  the Battle of Kingston Heights.

Also who was fighting who at the Plains of Abraham. British Regulars vs French Regulars with limited local militias. The only "Canadiens" were on the losing side. Pedantic, maybe but if history is being popularized it might as well be accurate.


----------



## chris_502 (28 Nov 2006)

Well I do apologize for my inaccuracys.  However I did mention that it wasn't perfect.  I tried (Key word "Tried") to make it as historically accurate as possiable.   But thanks for pointing that out though.


----------



## Triaholic (28 Nov 2006)

Dont worry about it Chirs, still the best song/poem i've heard in years


----------



## warspite (28 Nov 2006)

Beautiful.... truly beautiful....


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Dec 2006)

Very, very nice. God I love Canada


----------

